# Gaggia classic 2015 adjusting pressure



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi all, is there a definitive method for adjusting the pressure to 9bar (or 10 bar static) on the new classic? Some say adjusting a nut but may leak, some say cutting springs.... If anybody knows of a 'how to' guide I'd be eternally grateful.

I've also got a homemade pressure gauge made of peeps want to borrow (UK only).

Thanks

Sam


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?34908&p=458963#post458963

Hope the link works


----------



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks Jumbo, so just back off that nut, seems to easy... I'll try tonight!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Post #24 of the linked thread below has a helpful video in it.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?34790-Stuck-with-new-Gaggia-Classic-2015-tips-on-pressure!/page3


----------



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

Perfect, you know your way around this forum!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The forums helped me ,

its nice to be able to help others in return if it's something I feel knowledgeable enough about


----------



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

I've had such a lot of help from this forum, but it's also made me obsessed with getting a perfect espresso... Thank you again


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Ah yes, I remember now. It's the same method as adjusting the pressure on the Gaggia Baby. I popped up a post/method back in Feb 2015 I believe. 10mm spanner and you're good to go!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

@Samduncombe

Id be interested to hear how you got on if you've had time to try the OPV mod on your 2015 G\C


----------



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

I made 270 degree change on it the screw, and it gave me a pressure of 9 bar, buy my gauge was leaking a little. I'm going to try again after sealing the threads and adjust to 10 bar static pressure. Dead easy mod and no leaks at all!


----------

